# spare tire



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ibedonc said:


> So @ 14k we had our first nail in a tire , lucky it was a slow enough leak that we were able to use the pump and then get to a tire repair place
> 
> My Wife and I did not like the fact there is not a spare with this car so I got one of these
> 
> ...


I don't think that will fit.... have you test fitted it?


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

diesel said:


> I don't think that will fit.... have you test fitted it?


Dam it , it does not , the Diesel has 2.75" c to c spacing ?

the one they sent is 2.5"


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

There are other spare tire threads here in the Diesel section that show which one to use. I believe it is from a Buick Verano or something like that...


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

well I think I found one , looks like a 2012 impala will work , on tirerack they show the cruze bolt pattern as 5x115 , the gas version is 5x105 , also the uk guy that sales them has 5x115 also , so looking the impala it is the same

they have already gave me a return label for the one that does not fit, I will post when I get the impala one


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

This simple kit has probably saved me at least $100 in nail repairs over the past 20 years.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is the one I have. It is highly regarded on the interwebs as its lubricant is unique. 

http://www.amazon.com/Blackjack-KT-...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

well we have a winner 
2011 Chevrolet Impala Mini Spare Tire Donut Compact T125 70D16 803 | eBay

20011 - 20013 Impala 
it fits !!


here is a pic of how I put it in the trunk

https://www.roosterclaw.net/owncloud/index.php/s/j2L2iPX8pUZ9u4s


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ibedonc said:


> well we have a winner
> 2011 Chevrolet Impala Mini Spare Tire Donut Compact T125 70D16 803 | eBay
> 
> 20011 - 20013 Impala
> ...


Can you go into some more detail about how you mounted it in the trunk? I've actually not been using mine lately because i couldn't really find a good way to mount it in the trunk. What did you hook onto?


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

diesel said:


> Can you go into some more detail about how you mounted it in the trunk? I've actually not been using mine lately because i couldn't really find a good way to mount it in the trunk. What did you hook onto?


on each side of the back seat body is a hole and I hooked the racket strap into those holes


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ibedonc said:


> on each side of the back seat body is a hole and I hooked the racket strap into those holes


Thanks! That's helpful.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Nice. Just in case, be aware that that generation Impala regular wheels do not fit! When searching for winter wheels, I tried Impala and found that the brake caliper was rubbing on the rim.



ibedonc said:


> well we have a winner
> 2011 Chevrolet Impala Mini Spare Tire Donut Compact T125 70D16 803 | eBay


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well this is limited use only. Just like on my Eco. I bought a 16 in spare that would have to go on back since I have 17s all around like the Diesel. This is just to get you to a place to fix the problem with the regular tire instead of using the inflator kit supplied with the car. Is it a problem with rubbing even in the rear or just the front? OP that is why most go with the spare from the Verano, it does not have issues with rubbing the caliper. In the last 3 years since I bought my spare for my Eco, I have never used it except when rotating my tires other than that it never moves but it is piece of mind for having a spare.


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

Patman said:


> Well this is limited use only. Just like on my Eco. I bought a 16 in spare that would have to go on back since I have 17s all around like the Diesel. This is just to get you to a place to fix the problem with the regular tire instead of using the inflator kit supplied with the car. Is it a problem with rubbing even in the rear or just the front? OP that is why most go with the spare from the Verano, it does not have issues with rubbing the caliper. In the last 3 years since I bought my spare for my Eco, I have never used it except when rotating my tires other than that it never moves but it is piece of mind for having a spare.


I just tried it on the back , and did not see any rubbing , but remember this is a 4" rim , I guess I have to try it on the front


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I removed my spare for weight reduction..... because racecar LOL...... KIDDING :wink:


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

well I got to use the spare , those goodyear tires are the worst , anyway got a sidewall cut and had to use the spare and it worked and did not rub on the front , drove 10 miles with it to get a new tire


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

ibedonc said:


> I just tried it on the back , and did not see any rubbing , but remember this is a 4" rim , I guess I have to try it on the front


Its always supposed to go on the rear anyhow. It can be hard on the differential driving longer distances at higher speeds with a shorter tire on the front, not to mention on FWD the fronts do almost all the turning, braking, and acceleration. For short trips and lower speeds, I can't see it mattering at all.

BTW I'm the oddball who likes the Goodyear Assurance, and it's the only Goodyear tire I've liked in my 30 years driving.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Those plugs are far better to wreck a tire than repair it, see Kia is offering a kit with a can of spray and a 12 air compressor, turning out to be a bad joke. Not even sure why I insisted on getting a compact spare with my Cruze, only good for about 50 miles.

And a lot depends on the road you are on, many don't even have shoulders. Was around 40 years ago, had a left side brand new Firestone blow to pieces on all things, on a motorhome. Was on an interstate and pulled far off the road as far as I could. Was at night, and those dam semi's would try to come as close as possible. So had to watch out for them and get out of their way.

TPMS is sure worthless with a blow out and cost a huge fortune to repair. Feel the best bet is to pay for AAA, call 911 and have a cop come over to direct traffic. See self sealing tires are now available.

Thought for the first time, been driving for some odd over 60 years with many throwaway vehicles, finally got decent tires on my then new Cruze. Think again, more crap, had to replace them at 40K miles and do drive very conservatively.

Not only tires, think about how the technology has changed over the years. A mechanical fuel pump, a carburetor with no wires connected to it, as with the fuel pump. A jumper lead is all you needed to get 12 volts to the ignition coil, a pocket knife to clean the points to get a spark.

Now everything needs to go through a million FET type transistors that you can't even see without a 5,000 power microscope, that are worthless unless you have good code stored in flashram, one glitch can completely erase that code, you would be dead meat and totally helpless on the road. Or road salt on a dirt cheap connector made in China. 

Just another reason to get AAA or some other kind of towing plan. No matter how good you are, with this new crap, totally helpless on the road. Nice to have a cell phone with cell phone range. Ever have to walk a couple of miles and knock on somebodies door at 2:00 AM to use their phone?

For an independent nation, we sure have been made depended, think about this for awhile.


----------

